# Estação Meteorológica Oficial [IM] V.R.S.A.



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jul 2010 às 14:58)

Estação Oficial de Vila Real de Santo António! No recinto do Farol.

É daqui que são recolhidos os dados pelo I.M.

















Está registada !


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

Um dos pinhais que me é tão familiar! 

A estação fica nas traseiras do farol, certo?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jul 2010 às 15:40)

joseoliveira disse:


> Um dos pinhais que me é tão familiar!
> 
> A estação fica nas traseiras do farol, certo?



Nop, fica á frente no lado direito!!


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

Muito bem, mais uma estação catalogada. Esta é uma climatológica clássica.


----------

